
NodeGS, my clone of Node.js running in my own programming language, on my own VM - crazyprofessor
https://github.com/geertvos/node-gs
======
crazyprofessor
During the corona crisis I obviously had too much time and implemented a
script runtime like NodeJS. But this runs gscript, a custom scripting language
written in Java that runs on its own VM, the GVM. Looking for comments,
improvements, ideas. Shoot!

